# Swell Reptiles? Any good? (Newbie shopper)



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm going to put this under Newbie Advice because I'm new to the world of reptile shopping online. 
I've seen a few good reviews of them, but they all seem to be from quite a long while ago - and as we all know, things change.
I've thought of ordering from them now for a couple of days (a new viv/heat mat/full habitat, pretty much) for when my little guy grows out of his faunarium (and I don't know when I'll have the change to do so again all at once - as just after christmas I'll have a lump of money.) 
I was looking at their 'gold' corn snake package, in particular. 
I shan't advertise, and I shan't link - that's all you get to know. Discover it yourself, and let me know what you think?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I've ordered 3 vivs off them, arrived well packaged and in good condition. Very pleased with their service. Recieved a broken exo terra from them too and got it refunded straight away (guys delivering it weren't very gentle with it, no fault of Swells) Still order my live food from them too :2thumb:


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Drayvan said:


> I've ordered 3 vivs off them, arrived well packaged and in good condition. Very pleased with their service. Recieved a broken exo terra from them too and got it refunded straight away (guys delivering it weren't very gentle with it, no fault of Swells) Still order my live food from them too :2thumb:


One in the good count, one in the bad count then 
I'd still take that out so far as a good victory, since the bad count is the website's Avast! Rating (lol)
Thanks for the advice, though! My local shop doesn't stock very much as far as vivs go. Most if it is tall arboreal typed full glass tanks - which the OWNER of the shop recommended to me for my corn when he's an adult, and I instantly knew he wasn't right. As far as sites go, Swell seem pretty great - but I wasn't sure if it was too good to be true as the internet usually is! :lol2:


----------



## Loony (Aug 14, 2012)

I found their own brand plants to be very flimsy and low quality, but other then that delivery was prompt and well packaged.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ive ordered vivs and plants/hides etc off these lots of times in the past and not had a single problem with them, fast delivery etc : victory:


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, guys. I think I've got my mind made up now. 
What my local guys don't sell I'll likely order from Swell.


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

There great i ordered live food and uvb tubes from them came fine and well packaged


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have bought vivs and decoration etc from them without any issues and they are just around the corner from my work so I can get the stuff the same day and save carriage charges :2thumb:


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

I swear by Swell definatly recomended


----------



## Mr X (Oct 24, 2012)

I buy most of my stuff from Swell Reptiles. 2 vivs, numerous heat mats, hides, bowls, fake plants etc etc, and each time I have ordered it it is here the following morning. They once had a problem with not having an item in stock and they phoned me to ask if I was happy with something else instead so I can highly recommend them. Frozen food is send with dry ice as opposed to normal ice so even if it isn't a large order you can guarantee that it will still be solid when it gets to you. Their postage rates are probably the best around too even if you order dry goods and frozen at the same time.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I've pretty much made up my mind now, and will be ordering on my next wage!


----------

